# Flaring female convict cichlid



## blugourami1 (Oct 16, 2011)

I have a 30 gallon aquarium with a female convict cihlid, a male and a green terror cichlid. My female Convict keeps flaring up and I dont know why. Any answer as to why will be appreciated.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like she is trying to claim territory. Look for displays, lunging, and jaw-locking as the cichlids work out boundaries. But if she is after the whole tank, you could have a problem brewing.


----------



## convict (Feb 7, 2012)

Is she near the male convict, because my female laid eggs and sometimes flares at the male to make sure its him.


----------

